# Baba Ganoush



## Claire (Feb 3, 2007)

OK, I probably misspelled it.  But I'm getting ready to make some, and am peircing the eggplant, then baking it.  I usually make this in the summer and stick the eggplant on the grill.  I have a million (OK, a few hundred) cookbooks but am wondering, how long to you bake an eggplant at which temp?


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi Claire, I make Baingan Bharta and roast the eggplant for 35-45 minutes in a traditional oven at 375 degrees.  When it's done it should be limp, the skin should be all charred.  That's the best I can tell you.  

Normally oven temperature vary.  I have a convection oven and things bake a lot faster in it because the fan keeps the temperature even.  I would however check it after 30 minutes and then let it cook some more if it's not soft.  

Discard the skin, roughly chop it and you are all set.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 3, 2007)

Claire said:
			
		

> OK, I probably misspelled it. But I'm getting ready to make some, and am peircing the eggplant, then baking it. I usually make this in the summer and stick the eggplant on the grill. I have a million (OK, a few hundred) cookbooks but am wondering, how long to you bake an eggplant at which temp?


 
Claire: I bake my aubergines(eggplants) for about the same as Yakuta, depending on the size, of course. FULL heat, middle of the oven. When they are blackened, I remove them and allow them to cool. Scrape out the flesh, mash with a fork, add lemon juice, garlic, tahini and salt. I always mash with a fork; never blend, because the texture is important. 

What you need to do is to bake until blackened - all over. In a sense, it's impossible to specify a time, because all aubergines are different sizes. The only thing that happens if you over-bake is that you have less aubergine flesh ( the rest is burnt) and a more smoky flavour.


----------



## mstarling (Feb 13, 2007)

*Babaganough*

I live in the Middle East so I eat this all the time.  This is the local recipe I have acquired:

1 lg. eggplant
1 Tbsp plain yogurt
3 Tbsp tahina
2 tsp crushed garlic
juice of 1 lemon
1 tsp cumin, crushed (or powder)
1 tsp fresh chili, chopped
1 tsp salt
fresh cilantro or parsley, chopped, for garnish

Traditional way to cook eggplant is to roast over a fire.  Easy way is to puncture, wrap in foil, and bake at 400 degrees for 90 min. until soft.  Cool a bit and peel under cold running water.  Mash the pulp with a fork.  
Mix in a processor with all other ingredients and add salt to taste.  

Place in a serving plate and garnish with cilantro or parsley, and any extra chilis if desired.  Serve with "balady" bread or flat bread/pita.


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

How disappointing.  I thought this was going to be an MXC thread....  .

Sorry.  Carry on.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2007)

I cook it till it's cooked. No specifics 350 deg.


----------



## aubergina (Feb 14, 2007)

I love eggplant and I've been looking for other ways to prepare it. This thread has been a treat to read. I'll definitely try making this dish some day. Do you usually eat it with pita bread or as a side dish?


----------



## Claire (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought a little follow up was in order.  As usual, I baked it without paying attention to how long and at what temperature.  Took it out of the oven a little too early (the insides weren't totally mushy the way they would have been if I'd have "burned" the skin over the grill).  But still, it was great.  One thing about this dish is that, when through with it as it is (a side dish, spread, or dip) you can throw it into a soup or stew and it will be great!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 13, 2007)

I just bought two lovely eggplants today so I could make this tonight!  I also found some Light Tahini and will take CliveB's advice and mash it with a fork instead of using the food processor.


----------



## chami (Apr 13, 2007)

i,ve eaten Baba Ganough many times in Egypt and the Middle East but i swear each one was different.


----------



## Clienta (Apr 13, 2007)

I love Baba Ganoush! So does my 22 month old son, I have never made it but have been craving it. We have two Israeli restaurants but neither does any eggplant (they do have great hummus, falafel & lebanah). Thanks for all the great baking suggestions & the recipe. I just hope the market has some eggplant!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 13, 2007)

OK, I made this but did end up using my food processor and I'm so glad I did!  I added some chopped chilis, cumin, garlic, lemon juice and only 2 tablespoons of light tahini.  It is SOOOO yummy!!


----------

